# New gallery for me,  please look.



## DIRT (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello, please tell me what you think of my photos here:

www.jfreeman.smugmug.com


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 14, 2005)

I think it would be better without the big "proof" over the gallery header images.  Can you lock your site against right click?  Nice images!


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2005)

You have some nice stuff, Jesse, I like your portraits very much.  But I agree with Cindy that the giant "proof" over every image really detracts. 

Nice work!


----------



## DIRT (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah I agree the watermark blows,  I had an option checked to watermark them as they were uploaded and didnt notice but I am in the process of getting the watermarks off.  Yes, I have them click protected too.  thank you guys for the input.


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 16, 2005)

WOW

I love your pictures, they are so soft to the eye!  I love them. Good Job

I have a question for you!

how do you get those trees white like that in the Infrared photography section?


----------



## vonDrehle (Jul 16, 2005)

Very nice gallery.
And just a heads up the click protection doesn't really stop anyone from taking the pic.   If you really want to keep them safe all you can really do is post small thumbnails, which isn't any fun.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 16, 2005)

the trees in the infrared section are white because the foliage reflects a lot of IR.

thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 18, 2005)

^ thx 

you rock


----------

